# Ohio river catfishing help???



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I recently picked up a 18' Deep-V with a 85 hp OB. I have a couple buddies that live in Cincy and want to get out to do some catting. I have never been on the Ohio river,much less fished it. Was wondering if anyone could help us out. Not looking for anyones "honeyholes" but more like general info. Where to put in at,what kinda bait and how to use it. If someone would be willing to take us out sometime that would be great. I would be willing to trade some fall hunting in exchange for some catfishing on the river. Thanks in advance. BC


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey you can put in a scmidt ramp out towards kellogs avenue... Once you get on the river use cut shad or skipjack on the bottm at the outside bends of the river and try fishing the damn or creek mouths.... sometimes they are hard to catch but i have to run shoot me another question or twoo is ya need to
GL

Dave


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

A GOOD depth/fish finder will help you more than anything.Good luck and get out there.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with Truck, finding them 3/4 of the battle. Good luck


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Get yourself a cast net, practice casting at home, then take it with you and look for popping shad in the creeks or in the discharges. Throw small spinners or mr. twisters in the same areas for skipjack. Catching bait can be half the fun (or all the frustration if you don't bring any backup bait). 

I fish a slip rig ----sinker--swivel------hook. Cut the skippies into chunks. If your shad stay alive long enough, put some out live. If they're big and dead, cut 'em up like the skipjack. If small and dead, tear a small hole in the belly with your hook.

Some good spot ideas have already been mentioned. All I would add, is that if there's a lot of current, look for a stretch that has less, and if there's very little current on the river, try to find the fastest water. IMO, cats seem to like a moderate current. If you don't at least get a nibble in 20 minutes, move. If there's an active cat near you, it shouldn't take long for it to find your bait. If you're using cut/dead bait, put on fresh bait after every move. Also, unless I find a spot where I'm marking fish like crazy, I try to anchor on a nice gradual to steep slope so I can cover a number of depths. 

I don't know if this is conventional wisdom, but it works for me.

Good luck!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BC, 

Have you had the boat out on the Ohio yet?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Not yet B Everytime I plan it something comes up soooo I will get it out and down there the 18th no matter what! lol Do you fish it alot? BTW Thanks to everyone for their help> I am pretty excited about trying to catch some "real" cats!


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

A few weeks back a local bait shop had small $5 a person full payout cat fish tournament over the weekend. I was talking to a bunch of the guys fishing it and they were complaining that in Ohio you can only use 2 rods at a time. They said on the Ohio river where West Virginia fishing laws apply from a boat you can use unlimited poles, can anyone verify this? One guy said his buddy had a pontoon boat with like 40 rod holders attached to the railings and they would load up that many rods!!! Could you imagine 4 or 5 bait clickers going off at the same time and trying to keep track of that chaos! I would thing tangles and management of all that would be a nightmare just crazy. So why I bring this up you might find out in your stretch of the river if you can have more then 2 poles per a fisherman and at first put out as many different baits and see what they are interested in cut bait, live shad, blue gill, gold fish, liver, stink bait, blood bait, beef?


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I suspect if you only have an Ohio license you had better stick to Ohio rules(2 poles). I often have a Ky. non-resident license as well as Ohio so I can fish Ky. section of the river with 3 poles if I wish.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

skipjack11 said:


> I suspect if you only have an Ohio license you had better stick to Ohio rules(2 poles). I often have a Ky. non-resident license as well as Ohio so I can fish Ky. section of the river with 3 poles if I wish.


According to ODNR they go by the license rules that you show them  I also keep a KY lic so if I ever get stopped the only one they will see is KY 
Also from the Ky Sport fishing and boating guide-How many fishing poles am I allowed to have while fishing?" The answer is -- as many as you want. There is no limit on the number of fishing poles (or fishing rods) an angler may use at one time.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Truck has it right - I've senn a couple "spider" boats out there  

I always wonder how it is when they get a nice fish on


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I've senn a couple "spider" boats out there
> 
> I always wonder how it is when they get a nice fish on


It is wild for awhile,the other guy or ppl in the boat just need to start reeling in rods right away.I use 4 rods most of the time myself


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm an Ohio resident but I fish the river with a KY non-res license. This allows me to cover water on the Indiana/KY as well as Ohio/Ky sections of river. Also allows me to use more rods. I fish 6 from my boat with combinations of baits to cover the water.


----------

